# Finally new theater pics!



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

I completed this theater in october and had trouble putting pics of it on here. I've got it figured out now. It took about 2 mos. to finish basically as the funds were available. I decided to go with a Scarface theme since I have a big painting and a bunch of pictures from the movie from the special edition pack. Feel free to make comments good or bad. Home theater shack is where my inspiration came from to build this room so I would just like to thank everyone for there good ideas and help along the way.


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

The last pic is my new sonosub with the Tempest-x. It was just finished this past week, I have a few build pics in diy subwoofer section in thread Tempest-X on order. I lost the pics of the basement before I started building.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks good. What is the seating like? Did you go multi-tier?

What speakers are those?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice Room!!! ....:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking good...Do you have any shots showing the complete front wall and your seating arrangement?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So are you completely finished now? 

Looks like you've done a good job and it would be nice to see some full shots of the finished work. You might want to post those over in the Home Theater Gallery section of the forum... :T


----------



## pappaj (Aug 9, 2007)

We still haven't purchased the seating with christmas around the corner, the wife doesn't think it's a good idea, so you know what that means. We just have a couple old recliners in there for now. My screen is a little lower then I planned so I can't fit full size chairs in the front row, the platform is not tall enough. But ohwell we should be able to do 3 in the back row and 4 in the front if I make a couch myself a little lower than normal, which I think I'm going to end up doing. 

And Sonnie I don't think your ever done so no. I will try and get a few more pics of the room since we got a little better camera now, the old one you would have to stand 20' back to get a pic of close to the whole room.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats on the new room! I bet that with those woofers in your mains and that sonosub you've got some insane bass in there!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice! The rack looks pretty cool.


----------

